# Wahoo Lure Hooks



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

How do you replace the double hooks with singles on wahoo lures? Use 2 split rings so it hangs right? Rear up, front hook down?


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

use ball bearing swivels


----------

